# Recently purchased 2014, have a couple questions



## afineAmerican (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello, I just bought a 2014 w/ 50k miles. 

I know the timing belt interval is 10 years/100k miles, but 9 years on the timing belt worries me. I plan on replacing this soon, was just wondering if anybody has heard of timing belt failure with less than 100k miles? 

Also, regarding the oil pump pickup seal - with the age & mileage of the car, is this something that I should look into replacing soon? The car has spent its whole life between central California & Las Vegas.

Thank you!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

There have been one or two people here who have posted about a pre-100k failure but it's definitely not common. I wouldn't worry about it. Those of us that have replaced it noticed the belt is normally in really good shape even at 100k. Seems to me the tensioner or water pump is more likely to fail before the belt does. That said, if you did want to replace it, those items should be changed at that time.

Regarding the pickup seal, there is a lot of commotion about it in the pre-2014 EU variants. I don't recall reading anyone with the NA version (2014/15) having a failure that can be linked back to the pickup seal. That said, mine was replaced when I had my leaking oil pan gasket fixed under warranty, though it was 110k miles ago.

But I do know when something is new to you, you're willing to invest money into it where the previous owner wouldn't. If you do replace the oil pump pickup seal, they sell a kit on ebay that also includes the oil level sensor and pcv seal in addition to an upgraded pickup seal. Get that and have the seals installed because the oil level sensor seal WILL start leaking on you.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My pinto lasted 10k miles in 13 years. 
It was a drivers Ed car.

If driven alot. Belts will go high miles in a short time. If not driven. Belts will last a few years with little miles.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I've got a 2015 60k mile car. Bought it with 29k.

I'm not worried about the timing belt until the 10yrs are up unless I drive 40k miles in the next few yrs.

The oil pickup seal I also am not concerned about as stated above. I might consider doing it if I had a reason to take the pan off.

I would recommend stocking up on hard to get spare parts and also get all the genuine GM timing belt pieces and water pump.

NOX2 can be a hard one to source but it is cheap insurance since the car will go into limp/count down mode if it fails.

Most important is getting Gretio. It is an app that is a really powerful tech tool. 

THE absolutely most important is learn how these things work. You won't lose whether you do your own work or take it somewhere to have the work done. That way you won't get took.

It is a really unique and fun car to drive. I never go too long without somebody asking me if it is a diesel, usually at the fuel aisle.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

congrats of your new purchase, here is a link with very useful information of all emissions sensor and location in our little (but powerful) cruze diesel:
Diesel Emissions Sensor Number and Location | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------

